# Do I need NZQA PAR for all degrees I hold?



## S.Sharma (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Guys!

Merry XMas to all !!!

I am back to this forum after 2 years (URL in following post; permissions not allowing me to post in this thread).

Unfortunately that time I couldn't do anything. Tried too hard but failed to obtain a new job. Anyway, let bygones be bygones. Thanks to all of you who tried helping me.

Just two weeks ago I thought of trying again. Started with EOI for SMC (ICT-Security) and obtained PAR from NZQA for my masters degree and PAR for my wife's graduation degree. Ours are not listed in exempted list. Got 9 for my masters and 7 for her graduation. According to me, we have got around 150 points without job/job-offer.
Finding all good I submitted EOI and made payments on 24th Dec, 2013.

But now I've got a doubt. I asked NZQA to assess my masters degree only and not my graduation degree. Both, graduation and masters, are from same university in computer science (BCA, MCA) and I am claiming points for my masters. 

Did I need to obtain PAR for graduation degree as well? If yes, what can be done now?
The following is status of my EOI application:


> Application	Description	Status	Payment Status	Date Selected
> Skilled Migrant Expression of Interest ssharma_01 Submitted Received -


Note: "Date Selected" is empty yet and immigration is on leave from 25th Dec, 2013 till 2nd Jan, 2014.

Kind Regards


----------

